# New EMT and Looking to get Fit. Tips please.



## AnnAk (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey! So I just become an EMT two months ago and I have started recently started working out at a gym a month ago. I am 5’0 and weigh around 96 lbs (I’m a pretty smale female). 

Any advice on what type of other upper body workouts I should do? 

I have been doing the leg press (115 lbs, 3 sets of 10), triceps press (65 lbs, 3 sets of 10), Leg curls, biceps curls on a machine, lat downs, chest press  and I am aiming to do 3 sets of 10 for each workout. I’ve also dead lift when I have a workout buddy with me. I am quite intimidated to get into the weight room so I stick with machines unless I have a friend with me who knows what they are doing in the weight room. 

Thanks!


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 25, 2019)

Honestly, consistency matters most. Find a good lifting program, eat healthy, and just be consistent with both. If you need instruction on lifting safely then get some.


----------

